# Really low BBT??



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

For the past few months I've regularly gotten really low BBT readings. I'm not sure if I should chalk it up to a crappy thermometre, or if low BBTs can be a sign of anything?

I'm off the charts, averaging about 35.70 degrees celcius (chart starts at 36.1)....or maybe I just got an un-forgiving chart- I've recently switched back to paper charts and just found one online to use. It's been winter (though warmer the past few days) and I've been charting at 5:00am, but it still doesn't add up (I got my lowest temp reading at 7:00am yesterday).


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

do you sleep with your mouth open? Have you tried temping vaginally? Also, have you had your thyroid checked? Low bbt can be a sign of hypothyroidism


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been charting for 2 years now, so I don't think I'm sleeping any differently. I have been hypo and got myself in the normal range by avoiding processed soy. I've recently started eating meat, and starting to wonder what those animals might be getting in their feed (i.e. soy?)

Off to investigate!


----------

